# hymer 694 Headlights



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Can any one tell me why the headlights on my 694 are so crap and is there a decent replacement


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Headlights*

I suppose it depends on the age of your 694. Ours is 1990 LDH, and therefore the oblong shape, and we treated ourselves to new headlights which we purchased from O'Leary's. All headlights lose their reflective backing over time - ours are now fantastic.  We changed to "RHD" lights which were what O'Leary's had in stock at the time which means everytime we cross the channel we have to fit reflectors!

Sundial


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*694 lights*

Have you tried new bulbs/H4 . is it lhd. the beam will be more central as lhd don't dip left or right.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

*Hyme 694 headlights*

My 694 is a 2001 RHD and it has 4 of the small round headlights, The main beam is ok, but the dipped lights seem to have a centre lens which defuse's the light


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Andy, have you considered fitting an HID conversion from the likes of http://www.hids4u.co.uk/store/home.php I haven't fitted these personally but have witnessed the results on another vehicle. The difference is staggering. A significant investment I realise, but you wont be disappointed.

Dave.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: 694 lights*



silversurfa said:


> is it lhd. the beam will be more central as lhd don't dip left or right.


Just a post to correct this statement which is a misleading. Headlight beams on most LHD vehicles deflect to the right on dipped beam just the same as they deflect to the LHS on most RHD vehicles.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

*hymer 694 headlight*

I had them checked at an MOT station and the were correctly set, also checked the bulb was correct, an H1 12V 55W. I have to say that they are so bad that the only way I can see the road is by the lights of the oncoming traffic.

Also thank's to Dave, I will check them out!


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*headlight prob, s answer.*

hello , 
can i just say ! when you have your headlight , checked for allignment , an mot station will tell you that every thing is o,k, because it most probably is , in fact i would say it is , BUT what you do not know is that the mot cannot say what strength the light given on the road is , this cannot be given , because when you check for alignment the light is shown through a magnifyed lense to see and set the pointers . for road use .so they will be correct . but can fail light strength . i think the 694 is a fiat some are if it is a fiat find out what model the chassis is the engine will say what model is used . and the chassis number will tell you which model . when you know which it is look for used head lights from say a breaker perhaps but british spec , make sure the reflector is good and fit them . this will sort this out . then you can up the wattage H being the 1 to look for , 
all the best , denton.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: headlight prob, s answer.*

Hi Denton,

Thank's for the info, it is a Fiat but with it being a hymer A Class they use there own headlights and not fiat's. I just cant understand why they are so useless


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*try again , headlight ???????????*

i have the S 660 mercedes , it is an A class . but but i got in touch with hymer about this. they said when we use a particular / say fiat/ pueg/ ect, ect , we take the model strip it of it,s body and build the caravan and use our own hymer front,s . but all the running gear is fiat , example my hymer is the mercedes S660 . mercedes engine axle electrics fiat wiper motors !! . i think if you identify by your chassis number which model van, the fiat is based on and year ! you will find the lights are the same on other fiats of this year ,

go on i dare you , be supprised , unless you have already done this . 
all the best , denton.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*694 Headlights*

If the headlights are the same type as fitted to the 640 Starline - and they sound the same, you'll find they are in fact BMW ones, probably sourced from Hella.

Smick


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

These small main beams are quite old in fact , you can buy 12v 60w for these had them on a datsun I had in the 70''s they were crap as well . you could add some driving lights to improve your vision,


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Bear in mind that if you go down the HID route, then you will have illegal lights. I tried some in my T5 and they do work but they never match the reflector spare of the housing quite right causing a lot of scatter. The sysmptom of this is however they are adjusted people keep flashing you as they are being dazzled.
See here

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/videos/featuresvideos/204742/xenon_test.html

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roadsafety/drs/hidheadlamps

For technical reasons why they dont works as well as you think.

http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/Hid/conversions/conversions.html


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

There are many uprated halogen bulbs available....all you do is insert new bulbs! :? (Assuming there is the correct pattern!).

http://www.autolamps-online.com/index.htm

PS. The Philips +50% are the most recommended.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I am going to replace both headlight units  Ill let you know how I get on and what the final result is.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

alunj said:


> Bear in mind that if you go down the HID route, then you will have illegal lights. I tried some in my T5 and they do work but they never match the reflector spare of the housing quite right causing a lot of scatter. The sysmptom of this is however they are adjusted people keep flashing you as they are being dazzled.
> See here
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/videos/featuresvideos/204742/xenon_test.html
> ...


Excellent post and links alunj

I had a single HID conversion fitted to the Harley for a while last year

I got it from these guys

hids4u

It all went in OK, and looked very blue and very bright - but no matter how much fiddling I did, I couldn't get it to throw light down the road like the 55w H4 Halogen which is fitted as standard.

I retrofitted(!) the original and the "upgrade" is now languishing in the garage.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Had them checked out by an auto electrician! no fault! had to put 100w bulbs in.

Still crap though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

apart from making silly remarks, such as clean your windscreen, it would seem the best answer is as already said, fit some extra driving lights.spotlights.I am surprised though about your poor headlamps, suggest that you take one out and take it to your local accessory shop, a good one not halfords, and see if they can match it in size and fittings for a modern one.BMW could well be the answer.In fact why not be cheeky and walk into a BMW garage spares and ask them if they can match it.but dont say what it comes off.
do let us all know how you get on as it is a puzzle.

cabby


----------

